# How long does frontline take to work?



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi All

How long would it take for a Ferret, I have taken in a rescue from my vets who had Fleas and tics, *she has been sprayed with frontline and is away from any other animals, so no risk to them, I feel so sorry for this little girl she is covered in baby ticks and the next size up. its been over 24 hours now should they still be on her? (I am taking her to my vets in the morning) for a health check and to ask about these as I just feel so sorry for little Maggie as I have named her.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone?? or am i right to think it just isn't working?


----------



## katie25 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hmm not sure sorry I don't use it so wouldn't know.
Poor girl could you use Vaseline at all? 
I don't know if that works either really, luckily I have never needed to use anything as I hate the things.
Sorry I cant help much


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I did think of that bless her she has lost of tiny pin head sized babies on her I keep checking her and keep finding them, I will take her to my vets for a check up, her gums are fine and she is very playful, she is so sweet, she will find a new home once she is all better and I have had her neutered.


----------



## katie25 (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh stop it! where are you? 
Poor little thing I hope she is OK 
Do you have any Tea tree or lavender oil? I heard that works well for ticks not sure if true or not but I know it does with fleas etc...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

katie25 said:


> Oh stop it! where are you?
> Poor little thing I hope she is OK
> Do you have any Tea tree or lavender oil? I heard that works well for ticks not sure if true or not but I know it does with fleas etc...


im in the north east so I am a fair way away, she is only around 5 months old and is really friendly bless her. I will check her again in a few hours and see how they are doing (dying I hope) she has no flea's now.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Little Maggie, please excuse the bath as this is her play pen for now till the guests all die.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

can you use diatamatious earth on ferrets? it would probably do a much better/quicker job then the spot on, sometimes its can take 2/3 spot on treatments to kill all unwanted visitors.
not sure how DE would work on ticks, but it works wonders on fleas/mites so imagine it would work well on ticks too


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> can you use diatamatious earth on ferrets? it would probably do a much better/quicker job then the spot on, sometimes its can take 2/3 spot on treatments to kill all unwanted visitors.
> not sure how DE would work on ticks, but it works wonders on fleas/mites so imagine it would work well on ticks too


i'm not sure, I will get some though and ask the vets their opinion, this is something i am not used to dealing with, I just feel so sorry for her she must of had an adult lay eggs on her as i am finding loads of tiny baby ones, I was thinking of bathing her, but I have to let the frontline try and work don't I. she isn't anaemic or anything and is playful and the itchiness has stopped. I have dealt with adult tics before but these babies are doing my head in, i just want them all gone.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you could try pulling the tics off with a tic hook while you have her out if you can, may take a few days but if shes not anemic thats good.

adult tics dont lay eggs on their hosts, they fall off to lie their eggs (hundreds!) and then the newly hatched ticks latch onto their new host when they pass by
to be that covered in tics she must have been kept in foul conditions


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> you could try pulling the tics off with a tic hook while you have her out if you can, may take a few days but if shes not anemic thats good.
> 
> adult tics dont lay eggs on their hosts, they fall off to lie their eggs (hundreds!) and then the newly hatched ticks latch onto their new host when they pass by
> to be that covered in tics she must have been kept in foul conditions


she was found hiding in someone garage god knows how long she has been missing she was so tired and hungry when she arrived. I am cleaning her cage daily to help prevent any more.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you should be able to use DE on the base of the cage when you clean her out which will help kill anything that may be lurking in the cage and help prevent more from happening


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> you should be able to use DE on the base of the cage when you clean her out which will help kill anything that may be lurking in the cage and help prevent more from happening


yeah, I have to say i have never seen tic's this bad how long do you think she must of been running in the wild to be so infected with them?


----------

